# V bejlí, který tam drželo padlej plot



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, ta věta není mi jasná, můžete mně pomoct?
"Kočka vřískla a srazila velkýho černýho kocoura ze střechy, pad na udusanou zem, skočil stranou a už nebyl vidět v bejlí, který tam drželo padlej plot".

V jakým smyslu drželo?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Kočka nahlas zamňoukala a shodila velikého černého kocoura ze střechy. Kocour spadl na udusanou zem (tj. na tvrdou, ušlapanou) a skočil do trávy (která byla pravděpodobně hustá a tvrdá, možná to bylo i křoví), o níž se opíral polámaný plot, který by jinak spadl.

Držet - to support.


----------



## kusurija

"bejlí" je hovorově býlí (klasická ukázka, jak si odvodit pravopis: -ej- --> -ý-), nemusí být jen tráva, může to být taky plevel, léčivé rostliny atd. Spíš naznačuje bujně rostoucí rostlinné společenství, jaké bývá např. na rumištích. 


> o níž se opíral polámaný plot, který by jinak spadl.





> který tam drželo padlej plot".


Ten plot již spadl, ale jen tak napůl a to bejlí ho drželo, aby se nepoložil až úplně na zem.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, ted je to jasné. Myslela jsem na to býlí jako na travu, proto jsem nerozuměla jak to mohlo jeden plot držet.


----------



## kusurija

parolearruffate said:


> Děkuju moc, ted je to jasné. Myslela jsem na to býlí jako na travu, proto jsem nerozuměla jak to mohlo jeden plot držet.


..Srovnejte třeba černo*býl* (lat. Artemisia vulgaris), zlato*býl*, dále lopuch, lebeda, merlík, laskavec, ... ... takový porost Češi obvykle trávou nenazývají; pokud řeknou tráva, mají namysli něco aspoň trochu podobného anglickému trávníku.


----------

